# André mathieu Pls read and comment!



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

His name André Mathieu. I don't think many knows him but accordingly to Rachmaninov eyes he was the only who could achieve what rach could only imagine. Einstein said he was the genius of genius he saw in his life. The link I provide is his piano concerto he wrote when he was 13. I would really like some comment because I think he was probably the greatest classical prodigy!






Am I seein prodigy where there's none or is he one of the great that you could put aside mozart. I mean to be able to compose that at this age you must be somewhat above the mass.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

I know his Québec Concerto. Mozart wrote alot more music though.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I heard the concerto on the radio one night. Stunning...amazing. Gotta buy it one day.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes... another composer I must look into more.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

There's been a film made about the life of Andre Mathieu and it premiered recently. Pianist Alain Lefevre has been performing Mathieu's Piano Concerto (no.4, I believe?) with various orchestras worldwide. I'll have to post back when I have a chance to glean more info.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I thought that link you posted was too derivative of Rachmaninov. But I also listened to Mathieu's _Concerto Romantique (Concerto de Quebec)_ & I liked that better, thought it was more individual, not just copying. But who am I to criticise? I mean, I couldn't compose like that if I tried...


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Interesting to note, Mathieu composed the _Concerto de Quebec_ at the age of thirteen. He started composing at age three. 

The film I mentioned earlier, based on the life of Mathieu, is called _L'Enfant Prodige_, and it debuted at Expo 2010's Canadian pavilion in Shanghai a few days ago. It will debut in Canada on May 28th. Here's the promo:






I'd like to see it, although I sense it will be rather depressing. I can do without another example of a tragic child prodigy. Also, I tend to avoid films where there is a story revolving around classical music, as so often there are things that are portrayed incorrectly, or even worse, in a way that is just plain ridiculous. I do think that Mathieu's story is one that deserves to be told, however.

I will give a good listen to some if his works. I have listened to his Concertino No.2, Op. 13. Very attractive, pretty music. It starts rather strangely; it sounds almost like the middle of a piece, not a beginning. The wistful second movement is palatable, although the phrases sometimes seem a bit odd in length? Things explode in the third movement, with a pounding piano cadenza. The orchestration is appropriate for this Romantic work.

So. My question is, why was this composer still composing in the fine old Romantic tradition when the period was basically over and done with? Not that there's anything wrong with that, of course. But I can't help but feel that this composer may have 'missed the boat', as his compositional style didn't really evolve past a few impressionistic influences. Although I haven't heard all his works, nor checked the dates of his compositions thoroughly. Perhaps I'm premature in these assertions.

It seems that child prodigies are often in danger of becoming tragic figures. As children, they are heaped with praise and acclaim because they can do what seems to be impossible for a child to do. When they become adults, people are no longer impressed. The former child star is forced to reinvent him/herself. Not an easy task.

Some have managed to forge ahead; Lang Lang (whether one likes his brash style or not,) for example, has built a career by developing his flashy technique and persona. I guess we'll see what happens with his protege, Marc Yu.

Which brings me to the documentary _My Brilliant Brain_. I watched this some time ago; as a teacher, this kind of subject is of interest to me. It deals with gifted children. I think I've had only one student that I would consider gifted. So far.  I hope to start a new thread about this documentary when I have some time. I recommend it, although there's a part of it that I found disturbing.

Just to say, I'm only speculating about what happened to Mathieu; his story didn't end well, he died at age thirty-nine. I'm sympathetic to his situation, after learning about the difficulties faced by former child stars/prodigies.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

When I first heard the Quebec Concerto I didn't know the story behind him and that he was so young when he wrote it, but when later looking up information on the piece on the internet I was quite surprised. I just liked it because I thought it had good ideas and seemed well structured. The music was relatively conservative but that didn't bother me, all I care about is if the music is good or not. The Rachmaninov-like piece I don't like so much either, but then I'm not a huge fan of Rachmaninov (except for something like the more concise second piano concerto). I don't think it matters what style he write in so much as whether he succeeds in a particular style.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

I recently went and saw the film. I enjoyed it. 

The film was in French. The cast was a panoply of well-known actors from Quebec. I was familiar with almost all of them from seeing them in other projects. I thought they did a good job portraying their respective roles. 

From what I've gleaned, Mathieu was a highly and uniquely gifted pianist, and was urged to further his career and reputation as such. But Mathieu wished to be a composer, not a pianist. Question: why can't one do both? Case in point the man who got this project off the ground, pianist and composer Alain Lefevre. I've heard some of Lefevre's compositions on CD, all works in the Romantic tradition, just like Mathieu. Very nice works, but not ground-breaking ones. Not that there's anything wrong with that, of course. One should compose in whatever style one wishes to express oneself. But shouldn't one be prepared for a certain lack of attention if one chooses to compose in a style that is long past? A style that offers nothing 'new under the sun' so to speak? Particularly when the musical horizon has long been expanding and evolving many new and interesting trends and styles. Hmm.

I have a good friend/student (we actually saw this movie together  ) who has promised to loan me Mathieu's biography. I look forward to reading it.

There was one major flub to report: there is a scene of dialogue where Mathieu is discussing compositional techniques with an American English speaker. Mathieu's father was translating for them. (The English was translated with French subtitles on the screen for viewers.) There was an issue of using eighth notes instead of triplets. The term 'eighth note' was mistakenly given by the English speaker as 'half note.' At the bottom of the screen, the term 'croche' was written. So whoever translated the American's lines to English for the film made a booboo. lol


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*The story about André Mathieu...*

He bought Word 1959 (Office)

He got the Rachmaninov's 2nd piano concerto. He put some notes and the rest was copy and paste from that. Very talented typist! I live in Montreal, I have seen his Quebec concerto always played by the same guy...






Well....Up to you.

Martin


----------

